# Amadeus SO, Viola sample weird sound



## Anymos (Nov 6, 2021)

Hallo everyone, I hope this is the right forum for my first post.

When using the Viola ensemble (Kontakt player/Reaper), it sounds "unclean" and strange in certain ranges, the small section sounds fine. I tried different sampling rates, different ASIO drivers, but did not really find a solution to the problem. I was also able to narrow it down to the Sustain samples, the other ones seem fine. I will attach an example, the beginning and end are sustain and in between theres a short marcato part. If you turn up the volume you should hear the difference, marcato is a clean sound, sustain sounds a bit like recorded under water or with a suddenly lower bitrate.









Viola example.wav | Powered by Box







app.box.com





Still very new to all of this, but maybe there's an easy explanation, thx in advance.


----------



## tcollins (Nov 6, 2021)

I can check the viola sustains when I get back to the studio next week.


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 7, 2021)

It does sound bad. Sell it to me 😆


----------



## Anymos (Nov 7, 2021)

tcollins said:


> I can check the viola sustains when I get back to the studio next week.


Thank you very much!
For another example I soloed the strings of a different part, the violas are entering at 00:27 and the difference to the other string samples is more or less noticable, I hope:









Viola Ex 2.wav | Powered by Box







app.box.com







Ciochi said:


> It does sound bad. Sell it to me 😆


 Let me finish it first...


----------



## tcollins (Nov 10, 2021)

I just pulled up the Violas, and I don't hear anything out of the ordinary. I checked the instruments just in case there was a wayward filter or some other problem but everything seems right. Violas are darker than violins by nature, but of course will sound different with the various recording techniques and rooms used in different libraries.

Have you tried brightening up the violas using the EQ (lower right of the IU)?


----------



## Anymos (Nov 14, 2021)

Thank you very much for testing. It's really strange that so far no one could hear what seems quite obvious to me. I played around with EQ and filtering just to figure out what could influence what I am hearing as "weird" but it did not work. What finally seemed to had an impact was rebooting the PC and starting Kontakt/reaper without using another audio driver via Mediaplayer or Browser before. If I don't run any application using a different driver (and restart the ASIO device) while using the library it sounds fine or at least much better.
So, that COULD explain me hearing it on my system but I also hear it in the rendered files that I uploaded so everyone else should too... so the mystery remains, might be my ears....


----------



## Tralen (Nov 15, 2021)

Anymos said:


> Thank you very much for testing. It's really strange that so far no one could hear what seems quite obvious to me. I played around with EQ and filtering just to figure out what could influence what I am hearing as "weird" but it did not work. What finally seemed to had an impact was rebooting the PC and starting Kontakt/reaper without using another audio driver via Mediaplayer or Browser before. If I don't run any application using a different driver (and restart the ASIO device) while using the library it sounds fine or at least much better.
> So, that COULD explain me hearing it on my system but I also hear it in the rendered files that I uploaded so everyone else should too... so the mystery remains, might be my ears....


Sometimes applications interfere with each other, if the device is not under exclusive mode. It is something you could try.

On Windows, the setting is "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device", inside the sound properties.


----------

